# very quick labour and my princess has arrived



## 1985princess

hi ladies
sorry havent been on for a while but just to update you all my little princess was born 20-11-11 9 days after her due date.
i will try and keep it short but it was a very quick labour(nearly born in hospital car park) i had a bad time with the hospital in regards to the midwife i started on the saterday night at 10pm which was just braxton hicks but by 2 am i knew i was in labour i phoned the hospital as my contractions was 8 minates apart i was promptly told that i could be days yet and to stay at home and try and sleep and to phone back when my contractions got to 3 minates:growlmad: by 4am when i went to toilet i passed a large amount of bright red blood which i didnt have with my first daughter and panicked so phoned again got the same midwife who said this was normal and i would be fine contractions still 8 mins i explained i had sle lupus and i wasnt happy to stay at home and was getting very sore but got no joy.by 8.30 i was very sore so phone again and agian was told stay at home by this time i was really mad and aksed to speak to someone else as i felt i needed to come. i got to speak to a doctor who told me to make my way straight in as i had nearly a hours drive which we did my contractions was still 8 minates until we got 5 mile from hospital and they totaly changed i felt i needed to push i didnt inform my partner of this as i knew he would panick i just said you need to be very quick i arrived in the hospital at 9.03am and my daughter was born at 9.04am no pain releif and 3 pushes and i am happy to say she is a health 7lb 8oz very good little girl and is sleeping all night from 8am to 8pm since 6 weeks.
i would just like to thank all you ladies for your help and support through my misscarriage and through my pregnancy you are all stars xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## shinona

Oh my goodness, well done you. Which hospital were you going to out of interest? I'm glad you asked to speak to someone else or that little one might just have popped out in the car!!

x


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations! That's shocking about the hospital though!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Eek, thank god you got there! Albeit with no time to spare! Congratulations!!


----------



## 1985princess

it was aberdeen hospital was really shocked with them i had to stay in labour ward to 9.30 at night as the didnt have room in a ward for me to go. i had my first daughter there with no problems. it really is a shame poor midwifes are under staffed xx


----------



## Laucu

Oh my goodness! Just goes to show you should always trust your instincts. I'm glad you got to the hospital on time and that you and your baby are both okay!


----------

